# Oculus Rift: The TRUE NEXT-GEN Console??



## Akira (Dec 20, 2013)

I am sure many of u already know of this Virtual reality system by now, but if you don't-you're missing out on something awesometacular. Well,  here's an introduction.

Seriously, it amazed the hell out of me when I first saw it. It's still in beta stages, but Youtube already has many videos of people trying different games on it. 




This is true immersion. Better visuals, audio like it's actually going on around you. Hell, the Horror genre may finally be piss-your-pants scary again.



They are turning down the latency of the screens to decrease onset of motion sickness.

Oculus on the Future of Rift and Virtual Reality Beyond Gaming - IGN

I also saw a video of Mirror's Edge on OR. Now that was BLOODY AWESOME. And scary.


----------



## snap (Mar 20, 2014)

Oculus Rift development kit 2 goes on sale fo - Video Game News, Videos and File Downloads for PC and Console Games at Shacknews.com


----------



## snap (Mar 26, 2014)

Facebook acquiring Oculus :\


----------



## simon7234 (Mar 26, 2014)

This is really a cool Idea. but this is what I have seen in kinect as well. moreover I have seen a news where a university students created a similar thing two years before.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 26, 2014)

snap said:


> Facebook acquiring Oculus :\



Because playing farmville in 2D is too mainstream


----------



## snap (Mar 29, 2014)

Oculus VR hires Michael Abrash away from Valve as its new chief scientist | The Verge


----------



## snap (Mar 31, 2014)

Oculus Says They Didn’t Expect Such Negative Reactions to Selling to Facebook | The Surge


----------

